# Phil's NG 30' reefer kit



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The road crew thought that they needed a refrigerator to keep the beer cold, so when they had an opportunity to purchase one they ragged upon the management to buy it. Management agreed but they were a little surprised when it arrived on a flat car in pieces, instead of on a pallet to go into the corner of the office. They offered to share their beer with the staff of the car shop it they would build it.

It rolled out of the paint shop this afternoon and is ready to run.

Phil's kits are excellent and it was a joy to put together. The instructions were excellent, no problems where I had to stop and think and look at pictures as I had to do with the Sheridan kits.

Here are some pictures.




























Chuck 


I forgot to mention that the kit is 1:20.3.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice looking car! Phil does have some nice kits.









Are the trucks "re-bearinged" by Phil?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary:

I don't think so. They roll nicely, but not a well as the cars I have with his re-engineered BBs.


Chuck


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chuck 

Very nice job. Since monitors do not render colors consistently, what shade of green is your lumber company reefer? The sun may be making it appear much lighter than it is too. Also looks like you mounted some new Kadee 900 series couplers instead of using Accucraft 1:20s. Is that right?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim:

I used Krylon "hunter green". It is a darker green that it appears in the monitor, at least, mine. It is almost as dark as the green on the Accucraft coaches.

The Kadee couplers came with the car, so I used them. Yes, they are the new ones, no external spring. I have some Accucraft couplers, I'll think about switching them out some time.


Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot to mention, that the decals are a product of Stan Cedarleaf. Excellent as usual.

Chuck


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Great Job. I just finished my first Phil's kit and I agree they are fun to build. I have one of his 40' reefers in my to be built pile right behind my MOW train. Can't wait to get to it.

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul:

Build the 40'er. It is a fabulous kit. I get more positive comments on that car than any other car I run at shows, or open houses.

Chuck










PS: What kit did you build? Pictures!!!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul:

Sorry that I missed your thread in rolling stock. Looks good even if it is on HO track!!

I should try photographing mine on a "Z" layout. 


Chuck


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck,

Another great looking car. Boy, you sure look like you're having fun.

Doc


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc:

So far they have been fun projects. The last one kit to be build is a Hartford 3000 series box car. That might be more of a long term project.


Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim:

Here is a picture comparing the "Hunter Green" of Krylon with the D&RGW green used by Accucraft.

They are quite different. The Krylon is a much brighter green. 


Chuck


----------

